# No lights,  help!



## Hut2 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hello folks! Just got a 29' jayco (swan?) pull behind. I'm gonna just use at hunting club but, I'd like to fix a few things before carrying up there.  I've got no lights that work inside except some plug in fluorescent lights.  All receptacles work though. Any clue as to what might be the problem?  I do have a leak around ac that I'm gonna fix this week too. Ceiling around ac is sagging so, it needs replacing also. Thanks


----------



## C Nash (Jul 27, 2015)

The lights work off 12 volts Hut2.  Do you have a battery and is it charged?  If hooked to shore 120 the converter should power up the 12 volt lights but you need a battery to keep some of the strain off a converter.  Other than that start with the fuse and work from there with a VOM


----------



## Hut2 (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks C. Nash! Fixn to hook to good battery shortly.   Old battery was shot.


----------



## Hut2 (Jul 27, 2015)

Lights for days with good battery , stove light & exhaust fan good,  then while replacing a couple blown bulbs towards back turned around & kitchen lights off & stove Hood not working.. darn it. Lol


----------

